# Internet connection



## Vaidya (Jul 6, 2015)

Can any one help how to get only internet connection without cable TV. Very expensive here


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Vaidya said:


> Can any one help how to get only internet connection without cable TV. Very expensive here


Assuming you have looked at the Etisalat or Du website (you can only have one or the other depending on the location) they have the pricing for internet only packages. the difference between internet only and tv + internet is probably 30 DHs. 
The prices are what they are. There is no option to the internet. Unless you want mobile broadband from either of the two, which is not cheap either.


----------



## Vaidya (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks . Both are expensive.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Vaidya, whilst working here do you pay tax?


----------



## Vaidya (Jul 6, 2015)

No tax. That's the lure to work here


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Vaidya said:


> No tax. That's the lure to work here


Then don't moan :welcome:


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

iggles said:


> Then don't moan :welcome:


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

The illusion of customer choice of Dubai. You want it, you pay their price, and when one puts the price up, the other one does too. 

In our apartment it's Du only, and it's cheaper to get internet and TV together, haven't turned the TV box on since the day it was installed.

Fuel is far cheaper than back home, internet and mobile is more than twice the price, just the way it is


----------



## Vaidya (Jul 6, 2015)

*Dubai Internet*



iggles said:


> Then don't moan :welcome:


Inappropriate answer


----------



## Marie27 (Jun 3, 2015)

We have Du internet package only and its 320 AED per month 16/4 Mbps.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I think the UAE market can get use of one more operator, or more.

I used to reside in Bahrain and although the whole country is even smaller than Dubai, they had 3 operators. There was a huge competition going on and prices were reasonable. A 7 GB 4G mobile internet package costed me 5 BD monthly (around 49 Dhs) while a 10 Gb connection in UAE costs around 250 dhs.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

If the UAE was to allow another operator it would still be a government controlled operation like we have now.

IMO they should at least allow international companies to propose a service and they just take a piece of it, shouldn't be that difficult.

Or they could if they wanted to do an Openreach type service in the UK,.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The problem isn't the number of operators - it's who controls the local loop. 

Countries which high quality and low costs are the ones where the local loop is unbundled. 

That will not happen for years here.


----------



## Vaidya (Jul 6, 2015)

unfortunately DU is not offering services in my locality ( Near Union Metro Station)
Etisalat minimum pacakage is AED 359. which is abnormally expensive


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Or completely normally expensive for Dubai. 

In a market with no competition you pay their price or go without. Yes, it sucks, but what is your alternative?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

dibblington said:


> or completely normally expensive for dubai.
> 
> In a market with no competition you pay their price or go without. Yes, it sucks, but what is your alternative?


vsat.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't believe 359 dhs for a fiber optics connection could be labeled as (abnormally expensive).

How much do you think would be fair to pay for a monthly internet home connection ?


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

At the speeds we are getting, in the UK, the 359 AED broadbane package would cost the equivalent of 75 AED/ month.

The Du SIM only mobile package I'm on for 300mins + 1GB data for 300 AED, compared to the UK I was paying equivalent of 70 AED/ month for 500mins, unlimited texts and 3GB

Mobile phones and broadband are expensive compared to back home because we have competition to drive the prices down.

But then a tank of fuel for my car would be well over 600 AED at home, here I filled up for 110 AED so it's a game of give and take.


----------

